# Vampire Stake Display Ideas?



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello all! Long time no see! Nice to be back...

Sooooo... I'm in Home Depot, minding my own business, when I notice I box of Vampire Stakes. (garden stakes, whatever) The whole box is $3, so before I know it I'm planted on the couch, watching Resident Evil, and sanding stakes so I don't get splinters. Looks like Halloween came early this year!

My stakes are currently soaking in coffee for some color, then I'll play a bit more with paint and the like before wrapping twine/rope around the handles. My question is: how should I display them? I'm leaning toward making a holster-type contraption. Maybe something like a bandolier. I display witch's brooms and hats and the like beside my door, and as a magical apothecary I insist that all weapons be left outside. 

Does this fit with an evil plantsman / herbalist haunt? Any other suggestions? You guys are always so darned creative... 

Heck, I'm just happy to be here. In January, none the less! :jol:


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I use hammer handles for my wooden stakes! They look great on a bandoleer. 
Or make one of these!









I have a rack outside of my monster museum that holds torches and pitchforks- a sign explains that they will be distributed to villager mobs.

Fitting that into a plant /herbalist haunt could be tough. Outside of my monster museum I have four gardens. A healing garden (Cause monster hunters get banged up), A monster hunting garden (repellants and such), a fairy garden, and a magic garden (for breaking spells and curses). They are a big hit with the guests if you would like the info I post for them then I will get it to you.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is what I have on the info stake for each plant and the write up for each garden
Remember this is for my monster museum and not a haunt,I just thought since you were doing a garden theme it might inspire you.

The Slayers garden- 
This garden is one of many slayers gardens that the hunters keep nearby. Wolves’ bane and garlic are well known for their monster repelling qualities. the hunters have also included several herbs for basic protections

The Healing garden-
Hunting monsters is a dangerous and painful business; the herbs in here can ease the pain and stiffness of a hard nights work. From cuts and bruises up to infections, broken bones, and fevers can be dispatched with the right herbs. 

The Fairy garden-
FAIRIES ARE HARDER TO CATCH IN THE OPEN THAN A TAVERN WENCH WITH ALL HER TEETH! THESE PLANTS ATTRACT THE LITTLE BLIGHTERS RIGHT TO US SO WE don’t have to work so hard chasing them, we grow our own bait.

The Magical garden-
While brute force and prayer gain a lot of ground when battling monsters, sometimes you have to fight fire with fire, or magic with magic. Raptus dabbles enough in sorcery to keep them from getting slain by curses or malign spells, all these plants are used in spells and protection magic. 

Roses-
Fairies are highly attracted to the scent of roses. Flower fairies often make dresses of rose petals, and the petals of a rose are frequently used in fairy love spells.

Lambs Ear-
Used for a fairy bed. The fuzzy leaves of this plant are the perfect place for a fairy to nap. They are much easier to capture if you can catch them napping.

Dill-
Is used for protection of the mind from undesirable influences. It is used by the monster hunters in a strong tea. Many monsters including elder vampires and minor demons can influence a person’s mind. 

Myrtle-
Used in love spells by fairies, Myrtle also has an aroma that causes humans to dream deeper and be easily influenced by fairy glamour. 

Garlic-
Highly used by monster hunters for protection against vampires, they are highly allergic to its aroma and its oil. It also fights disease and negative energies.

Rosemary-
The thick branches of the rosemary branch provide a safe and favorite place for fairies to hide. In all of its forms it is used for protection and banishment. It is hung on porches and doors to keep thieves and witches out. Rosemary is grown to attract elves.

Wintergreen-
A Powerful hex-breaking herb used by the monster hunters to protect against evil. Its scent discourages the presence of the unholy.

Sage- 
Used for the purification of their tools, weapons and other equipment. When burned in a home, it removes impurities and banishes evil, as well as providing protection.

Mugwort-
Used during travel to protect against evil energies. Raptus drinks this herb in a tisane to better tune his physic awareness. It is also carried to prevent poisoning. Fresh leaves rubbed on magical tools or weapons will increase their powers.

Lavender-
Used by the raptus as a supplier of good luck and protection. The leaves are pressed under the armor of Raptus and Krane so the oils of the herb permeate their protective gear. Carrying the herb will enable the carrier to see ghosts. Carrying lavender also brings strength and courage. Krane often calls raptus a sissy for bathing in lavender infused water.

Mint-	
This herb is used for protection from biting insects while traveling. It is also used as an antiseptic, and Raptus makes Krane chew the leaves as a breath freshener before victory parties or other social engagements.

St. John’s Wort-
Taken as a tincture, this strong herb helps to repel evil forces. Wearing the herb aids you in war and other battles, including those of the will and indecision. Burnt it will banish evil and negativity. Hung in the home or carried, it will prevent spells of others from entering, and it is used in exorcisms.

Bay-
leaves are burned to enhance psychic powers and to produce visions. Worn in an amulet, it will provide protection from evil and negativity.

Yarrow-
When worn it wards off negativity, and if held in your hand it repels fear. Use fresh leaves and flowers for cuts and scrapes for faster healing.

Thyme-
is burnt to purge and fumigate magical rooms and spaces, as well as to bring good health. Thyme in a sleeping pillow repels nightmares.

Lemon Balm-
Is used in spells to bring success, and in healing spells. Made into a cream it also can help ease joint pain and stiffness.

Fever Few-
Is carried for protection against illnesses involving fever, as well as for preventing accidents. Men who smell of fever few at bedtime will not be “hag ridden” during the night.

Wolfs bane- ( as wolves bane is very poisonous I use catnip- they look very similar)
Used for protection against werewolves. Wolfs bane can be used to reverse shape-shifting spells and has a long and accurate tradition of protecting homes against werewolves.

Basil-
It is used in exorcisms; Demons cannot stand to breathe its smoke. Anyone walking through dried basil smoke will be immune to possession until they change clothes.

Parsley-
This herb is used by Raptus and Krane to clear and secure locations once occupied by evil spirits. Its smoke purifies and protects the area.


Lemongrass-
Used as a refreshing tea to revive and fine tune psychic abilities that may be weary from battle, And its dang tasty!


Lemon Verbena-
Lemon verbena herb extract can be used in cases of fever to lower body's temperature. Raptus and Krane turn to this herb after dealing with dragons, witches or other fire-producing creatures.

Bone set/ comfrey-
used to mend broken bones, hence the name. Comfrey is Used to treat wounds and reduce the inflammation associated with sprains and broken bones. The roots and leaves contain a substance that helps new skin cells grow, along with other substances that reduce inflammation and keep skin healthy. Comfrey ointments are often applied to the surface of the skin to heal bruises as well as pulled muscles, ligaments, fractures, sprains, strains, and arthritis.



The Museums gardens are kept orderly and neat by two Gnomes. These gnomes act as indentured servants for the museum in exchange for their lives. Considering the Museums strict anti-Gnome policy we feel this relationship is beneficial for both parties. 
The Gnomes live inside the little doors. Well furnished cells and all the comforts of a gnome home are provided. The gnomes are named Sigil and Viator. Mail may be left for them in their mailbox, (all mail will be checked for files, weapons, and escape plans). Small gifts may be left for the gnomes in the gardens if you so desire.

We have had to thwart the occasional tunnel escape plot, but otherwise the gnomes have benefitted with a long life, and we have the benefit of these beautiful gardens.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, wow! I love those descriptions! I actually grow a lot of these plants for home use and kept wondering how to work that in with the Evil Plants and such for the haunt. Now I'm going to be rearranging this year's garden beds into these themes. This is going to be great fun!

I've seen that Sparkly Vampires sign before- makes me laugh! As always, you are a great help Allen. I'll post some photos of what I've got soon.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

You can always do a case on the wall. Like the fire hose case in hotels with the sign 'break in case of emergincy' then the rope with the hammer to break it could be broken and the hammer gone.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's what I've got so far for my Bandoleer. Trying to decide what to use for wrapping the handles, among other things. It's gotta be something I find lying around because I am being a cheapo on this little atmospheric thing. Must save money for lighting. Must save money for lighting.

But since I'm really enjoying making stakes, I may just end up with a sign and a box on the wall and...


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Comments? Suggestions? Concerns? LOL


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

You want an aged look right? Well you might try sanding the handle area down making it more round and smooth. Think about it. Stapping a vampire with those the squared edges are going to cut into your hands.... oh if you do leave them squared then maybe put some blood on the edges from where the slayer hurt ther hands using them.

For wraps if you want twin or hemp rope would probably look the best. Old scraps of leather or an old fake fur coat could be cut up and made to look like diffrent things. Depends on how much time and energy you want to put in. oh and detail. but that is my weakness I love adding lots of detail.

Dang now I want to make stake but since my charicter for the haunt is a vampire I'm afraid someone would try to use it on me.


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

Dang now I want to make stake but since my charicter for the haunt is a vampire I'm afraid someone would try to use it on me.[/QUOTE said:


> QueenRuby - I'll bet you'd at least be fun to chase. I only stake if absolutely necessary.
> 
> Now since the Queen already suggested the rope idea, here's my back-up idea - duct tape. Everybody has it, I'll bet you do too. Besides, you can always re-do with rope when time and funds permit.
> The Queen's idea for rounding the corners on the state is a good one. You wouldn't want to get a splinter at the crucial moment.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You could also do up a display with different tags on each of the "used" stakes. The tags would list what vampire was killed with the stake, who drove the stake home, when and where they did it. Doing the tags in a spidery script on ancient looking/foxed tags to help give them some "history" and make them more believable. You can be wildly creative in the vampire's name and history, but you really need to make each stake look unique. Nobody would believe that one stake is from 500 years ago when it looks the same as the one that was supposed to be from 50 years ago, also make sure that the wood is listed as the right type/species.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hallomarine said:


> QueenRuby - I'll bet you'd at least be fun to chase. I only stake if absolutely necessary.


*Blushes* Thanks I think. *Hides behind Vlad*

So back on topic if the whole premiss is that your apothcary is a nutral zone and wepons have to be left out side then don't for get other things then just vampire stakes. Like a sword or cross bow. Maybe even a bowl with silver bullets. Shrunken heads left by the local witch docotor. (Made these one year from carved and dryed apples and doll hair everyone loved them.) So many possabilties!


----------

